# Festschrift



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 3, 2007)

What are some of your favorite _Festschrifts_ related to Reformed theology?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 3, 2007)

Some of interest to me are:

_Divine Drama in History and Liturgy, Essays Presented to Horton Davies on His Retirement from Princeton University_, ed. by Johne E. Booty

_Studies of the Church in History: Essays Honoring Robert S. Paul on His Sixty-Fifth Birthday_, ed. by Horton Davies 

_Jerusalem & Athens: Critical Discussions on the Philosophy and Apologetics of Cornelius Van Til_, ed. by E.R. Geehan

_The Pattern of Sound Doctrine: A Festschrift for Robert B. Strimple_, ed. by David VanDrunen

_Book of Books_, ed. by J. H. White (a festschrift for J. G. Vos)

_Through Christ's Word_, ed. by W. R. Godfrey and J. L. Boyd (a festschrift for Philip Hughes)

_Soli Deo Gloria_, ed. by R.C. Sproul (a festschrift for Dr. John H. Gerstner)

_Confessing Our Hope: Essays Celebrating the Life and Ministry of Morton H. Smith_, ed. by Joseph Pipa, Jr & C. N. Willborn

_The Faith Once Delivered: Celebrating the Legacy of Reformed Systematic Theology and the Westminster Assembly, Essays in Honor of Dr. Wayne Spear_, ed. by Anthony T. Selvaggio (due out in June 2007)


----------



## Davidius (Jan 3, 2007)

What exactly is a Festschrift?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 3, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> What exactly is a Festschrift?



This article may help to clarify the term.


----------



## Davidius (Jan 3, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> This article may help to clarify the term.



 Ahh, I see. Thanks!


----------



## crhoades (Jan 3, 2007)

Ones that I have and have enjoyed: (still thinking of more)

_The Standard Bearer: A Festschrift for Greg L. Bahnsen_
_Jerusalem and Athens: Critical Discussions on the Philosophy and Theology of Cornelius Van Til_
Pattern of Sound Doctrine: Systematic Theology at the Westminster Seminaries - Essays in Honor of Robert Strimple
Practical Calvinist - Essays in honor of Clair Davis
A Comprehensive Faith for R.J. Rushdoony
Glory of the Atonement - for Roger Nicole


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 8, 2007)

_Reformation, Conformity and Dissent: Essays in Honour of Geoffrey Nuttall_, ed. by R. Buick Knox (1977)


----------



## Theogenes (Jan 8, 2007)

The Philosophy of Gordon H. Clark  
Jim


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 23, 2007)

_Calvin’s Books: Festschrift dedicated to Peter De Klerk on the occasion of his seventieth birthday_ (1997), edited by Wilhelm H. Neuser, Herman J. Selderhuis, and Willem van’t Spijker


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 23, 2007)

Definite amen to the Bahnsen festschrift.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 23, 2007)

Surprisingly, I haven't read _Jerusalem and Athens_. I thought it was out of print for the longest time, then I saw it on WTS's website.


----------



## Staphlobob (Feb 24, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> Definite amen to the Bahnsen festschrift.




Agreed. But then again ... it's the only one I've ever read (that I know of).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 29, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> _The Faith Once Delivered: Celebrating the Legacy of Reformed Systematic Theology and the Westminster Assembly, Essays in Honor of Dr. Wayne Spear_, ed. by Anthony T. Selvaggio (due out in June 2007)



The expected publication date is June 19, 2007.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 22, 2007)

Jerome Friedman, ed., _Regnum, Religio et Ratio: Essays Presented to Robert M. Kingdon_


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jun 22, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> The expected publication date is June 19, 2007.



Right on the number!

rsc


----------

